# Socket S1, S1G2, S1G3..



## Michael

These are mobile sockets, FYI.

I'm planning to upgrade the processor in my laptop and toss in another gig' of RAM because I'm passing it on to my better half next year.

In my search to find a replacement Socket S1 processor that's better than my RM-70, I found that AMD lists it as a Socket S1, but everyone else that I could find lists it as a S1G2. CPU-z lists my processor as Socket S1.

AMD also lists all of the RM-XX series as Socket S1, while others all list them as S1G2.


What gives? Is my processor S1 or S1G2?


----------



## canivari

Just find out what u were looking for:
if its an Turion CPU:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_Turion_microprocessors

If its an Sempron CPU:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_Sempron_microprocessors

open CPU-Z and look for the Code name,L2 Cache,etc of your CPU and find yours in the lists.


----------

